# Always Ready- Dr Greg Bahnsen



## ReformedChristian (May 10, 2018)

I highly recommend this book to anyone who just starting to study Presuppositional Apologetics. It was one of the first books I have read on this topic. If there is any book that helps beginners understand the Presuppositional method, this is the one. Broken down by chapters and sections the outline for Bahnsen’s book is as follows.

Section 1: The Lordship of Christ in the Realm of Knowledge

Section 2: The Conditions Necessary for the Apologetic Task

Section 3: How to Defend the Faith

Section 4: The Conditions Necessary for Apologetic Success

Section 5: Answers to Apologetic Challenges

Appendix: Biblical Exposition of Acts 17

The first section covers chapters 1-6. In this section, Bahnsen lays down that the most important foundation for any apologetic encounter is that it is Christ who is to be at the center, for he is the foundation for all knowledge and understanding. He shows that no worldview is neutral in its claims, but that every foundation is built on presuppositions and assumptions. Bahnsen shows the nature of unbelieving thought and how the fall and total depravity of man has effected the mind. Chapter 4 covers the fact that when one becomes a new believer in Christ, the new Christian is regenerated and that he takes on a new nature, begins to think after God’s thoughts, and he realizes that all truth must first start with the revelation of Jesus Christ, for only in him is true wisdom, knowledge and understanding found and that God’s self attesting authority is the foundation for this revelation.

In section 2 Bahnsen deals with 3 common criticisms that are leveled at Presuppositionalism, and that a Christian is to conduct himself in a Christlike manner when doing apologetics. 

Finally, in chapters 10-11 he argues that the foundations of both the believer and unbeliever are in conflict with each other and have no common ground. Chapter 12 is a basic summation of the previous chapters in this section.

Section 3 teaches a believer how to defend the faith and how the unbelievers worldview is foolish. The Christian is instructed not argue on the grounds of the unbeliever but instead on the presuppostions laid out in the scriptures to do otherwise is to dishoner God and his word.

Section 4 Shows that in order for a believer to do apologetics God must first grant understanding and repentance 2nd Timothy 2:25 in order for the unbeliever to come to the acknowledgement of the truth. A believer is to use Godly principles when witnessing to unbelievers and not wisdom which is found in the world and are to be honest and not dishonor God by lying in order to defend the truth.

Section 5 which is the final section, Bahnsen gives examples in how to put the presuppositional method into practice he interacts with arguments such as; The Problem of Evil, Faith, Miracles, Knowing the Supernatural and The Problem with Religious Language and how the believer can effectively refute and counter these arguments. 

Finally in the closing Appendix Bahnsen gives a Biblical exposition of the 17th chapter of the book of Acts and demonstrates how Paul used the Presuppositional method in his encounter with the Greeks on Mars Hill and the Jews in Jerusalem.

As stated from above, Always Ready is highly recommend for those who wish to understand the Presuppositional method of apologetics and for beginner apologist. Its a simple read and the outline of the book and arguments are easy to follow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (May 11, 2018)

First presup book I read.


----------

